# Starting SG for Cranberry Apple Wine



## my wine (Nov 30, 2020)

We had a great Thanksgiving day and also had a lot of leftovers. Included in those leftovers were 2 pounds of fresh cranberries, 7 medium Granny Smith apples and 1.5 liters of cranberry juice cocktail (27% juice). That looked like a wine challenge to me since I haven't made country wine before. I looked at about half-dozen recipes for cranberry wine and all said same/similar and all were different and I assume all worked fine. So, I came up with my own recipe to make 3 gallons.

8 lbs cranberries
2 lbs raisins
7 apples
3 gal water/juice
approx 8 pounds sugar
acid blend, pectic enzyme, yeast nutrient, EC-1118

Only 1 of the recipes gave a starting SG recommendation which was 1.110 to 1.115. I usually start my red wines at SG 1.100. So I wanted to check with others before I kick this off. Any suggestions, comments, recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## VinesnBines (Nov 30, 2020)

I might go with 1.100 SG. Otherwise it looks good to me. I made a rocking one gallon dried cranberry/Zante - Corinth - blackcurrant wine last year. I used 3 1/2 cups of sugar and hit 1.100 SG. It looked like pond water for awhile but was a beautiful rose at bottle time.
We found a cranberry wine of my mother's after she passed away. It was about 32 years from bottling. It didn't last long. Keep us posted.


----------

